# Belated intro-Anita from Idaho



## anita_fc (May 24, 2008)

Hi all,

I'm a long-time lurker and really enjoy this forum! I apologize for my bad manners in not introducing myself sooner. 

I retired from the University of Idaho (admin assistant) six years ago, then spent three years driving over-the-road truck with my husband. I acquired my first pygmy goats upon my first retirement, but didn't do much with them until after my second retirement. ;-) I am also a dog trainer, having shown several breeds in conformation and obedience. After 10 years of volunteering for our local kennel club, I ran my own dog training business for the next 20 years. I no longer do classes or train dogs for others, but I do the occasional consult with other trainers.

For the last three years, I've been raising and showing pygmy goats. We would not be able to have our goats were it not for our precious LGDs. We currently have two retired Great Pyrenees (ages 10 and 11) and two working Akbash Dogs (ages 15 months and 6 yrs). We've had a total of five Pyrs and three Akbash over the last 11 years. Several were rescues. Here is a link to two of our rescue Pyrs:
http://www.gndt.net/craftons/emma.htm


----------



## ONG2 (Sep 22, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!!


----------

